# Wood Bartering



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

This is something I've done ever since I started milling wood. Over the years we've developed quite a number of contacts around the globe and all it costs is the shipping. 

We're lucky to have a species that others in the "exotic" wood regions of the world find irresistible, and will trade their Bubinga/Koa/Pink Ivory etc. for our Flame Boxelder. Remember, "exotic" just means "not grown here". 

This is an idea I've been toying with for a long time, but I think a site dedicated to nothing but bartering wood for other wood is an idea who's time has come. But I want feedback to see if I'm just smoking too much crack again. 

There are MANY considerations for a site like this and I doubt you can come up with many that haven't already made my list, so I'm trying to keep the poll simple. Not asking if you think the idea is sound, or if you think it's bad, just if you think you would spend any time on a site dedicated to hooking up woodaholics with other woodaholics who have more Snakewood than they know what to do with (yeah, right) and want to trade some for some "killer" (plain Jane) Birch. 

Just because you may not have any "exotics" don't forget that somewhere in Saudi Arabia some guy with a towel on his head is willing to trade some of his Pink Ivory for some burl Maple and clear Redwood turning blanks. Ask me how I know I am not kidding, and this isn't a rare thing for me to run into. I don't discuss our wood bartering much but it's prolific. 

I let woodbarter.com lapse some years back but just bought it again because I really think it's a good idea. I own a few other domains of similar focus, but this is the one I think I'd use if I do it at all. I know it would take years to get it going well, but that would be a blessing for me because I can't spend much time on it. I would actually enlist the help of a WWT member or two if I even do this. It's a great idea IMO but you know how great ideas go . . . . . they usually get put on the shelf. :yawn:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I'll play.


----------



## jimc48 (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm interested. Just don't know what I might have to trade.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Are you kidding me. I tried to trade a 50' Mango tree just for its removal. The guy wanted $250. I tried to explain how many thousand dollars worth of veneer he could get out of it. He just laughed.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Sounds like a decent idea to me.





.


----------



## Ella Menneau P. (Jun 7, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea! I'd love to be able to just browse through all the pictures of what people are trading!


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

I think it's a great idea but would people also be able to sell for cash? Don't think anyone wants my Lowes pine scraps.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Sounds good to me, except I'm pretty sure I don't have any wood that others would want, however I'll trade if they want to.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

oh bartering not battering good idea though . A lot of freight to Australia :laughing::laughing:


----------



## jim douglas (Feb 8, 2010)

Sounds interesting to me. I have lots of kiln dried lumber to trade.
jim


----------



## Ella Menneau P. (Jun 7, 2009)

This will work really well if we don't get stuck on the notion of only bartering in kind. Bartering a small items made from the wood received is working well for me, so really, there are plenty of options for the bartering exchange. TT, I hope this really takes off--what a cool idea!


----------



## The Tinman (Jul 11, 2010)

I'd like to play along too ,but I have the same problem that some of the others do. I realy don't have access to an abundance of any wood that isn't as common as dirt. What I do have is some metalworking machinery and the skill to know how to use it, so for me the best trade would be me making that part for the turning jig ,etc. in exchange for some neat looking figured burl. :yes:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Y'all that think you'll never be able to play the barter game will be surprised how easy you can get started. Go to your local Woodcraft on a regular basis and buy only the species in the discount bin. No matter if you like it or not you aren't buying for you remember, you're just looking for deals to build your stockpile, and it doesn't take much to get started. Also look online for great deals on premium domestic and exotic woods - they are out there. 

Don't pass up turning blocks just because you don't have a lathe. And as was mentioned, wood is the thing you're trading for, but if two people agree on whatever that's between them. Maybe you dig through your stuff and decide to get rid of that old mortiser you never use, or that old stack of Steely Dan Master vinyls (please). I don't want the site to be a place to trade anything for anything, but I want members to be able to trade anything they have for wood. As long as wood is being traded in one direction or the other, I think it's fair game to trade both members agree is acceptable. 

I see this as simply a place for people to meet and make a deal between themselves to procure species of wood they might not otherwise be able to afford or find. I do have an idea about how to protect us all from getting ripped off but I'll keep that close to my chest for now. I'll get into more details later but I wanted to know if there was any interest and it looks like to me there is. 

As I said this will be a lot of work eventually and I won't be able to do it alone. And just in case anyone is wondering - this service will be a free to members because any "fees" would kill it from the start. I might allow a few Google ads but as much as I hate Google I might not be able to bring myself to allow that even. If it ever got to the point where the bandwidth was costing more than i want to pay for, I would allow the ads before I would ever consider a fee-based service. That's would just never fly. 

Thanks for all the feedback, and although I have a pretty good image about the layout and workings etc. I'm always open to ideas.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

What like each member have a gallery/list of wood for trade, and in thier profile what they want to trade for ? Like in my case where I would have wood to trade, _probably_ not wood=wood though. But I guess there are a few species I don't have local access to I would like to play with. Then others looking for wood, list what they may be looking for, and can browse what others have wood wise.

Here is one for you...I traded a small redbud burl I had for a 2 quart blue glass Ball jar . :huh:






.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

I like it! We're scrounging now for varied sizes and colors of wood for intarsia projects, being stuck only with a pile of walnut! Oh, and I like that it'll be free to play.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Daren said:


> Here is one for you...I traded a small redbud burl I had for a 2 quart blue glass Ball jar (bail top). :huh:
> .


Ah darn...a half dozen of those sold at the auction I went to the other day. I forget how much it went for. I wondered what the big deal with them was other than that they were a pretty blue.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

They are just old, and something a person can collect without spending a bunch of money to get into.










.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Daren said:


> without spending a bunch of money to get into.


welll, where's the fun in THAT??? :laughing:


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Great Idea TT now Daren may have a spot to get rid of some that plain old red oak he belly aches about. I'm sure there is a guy in Brazil who needs some real bad:yes: I would be in for sure!! only thing i would be worried about is any laws on importing/exporting the wood (it is plant material after all). I had a few luthiers out at the mill a month or so back and they were telling me about a newer one which requires paperwork and documentation of where the wood came from if it goes international. good luck keep us posted.


----------



## Back to the Wood (Dec 19, 2009)

beelzerob said:


> I like it! We're scrounging now for varied sizes and colors of wood for intarsia projects, being stuck only with a pile of walnut! Oh, and I like that it'll be free to play.


I think it's a great idea. I agree with Beelzerob that it's more difficult to find 'a piece of this and a piece of that' and being able to trade for those pieces would "Make My Day".:thumbsup:

Bob


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

I Like it! But then Kevin knows the "danger" lurking in town with me. I've manages to avoid it for a few months now... as other projects have kept me busy.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Count me in...:yes:
I'm ALWAYS looking for 10/4 or 12/4 chunks o'wood.
p


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I like the idea of trading, but sometimes the shipping cost kills me. I have been wanting to trade some of my Jatoba for some birdseye maple....


----------



## adinfinite (Aug 14, 2010)

Had a similar experience with some 2x4s that were imported from lebanon back in the late 90s. People just dont take the time to find out the value of what you are actually giving away. I i aint got the time to convince them.




cabinetman said:


> Are you kidding me. I tried to trade a 50' Mango tree just for its removal. The guy wanted $250. I tried to explain how many thousand dollars worth of veneer he could get out of it. He just laughed.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

adinfinite said:


> . . . People just dont take the time to find out the value of what you are actually giving away. I i aint got the time to convince them.


That's the point of the site. Greater numbers of people looking to trade means less time trying to educate someone. 

Welcome to the site. Don't mind the mess we're still cleaning up from a nasty virus. 



.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea worth trying to me!


----------



## matero09 (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm in!.
I have tons of wood ñandubay / carob tree.

But ... everyone needs this ?.
Question ... good wood Argentina?.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Not that I have alot to barter with, but you might find good deals from someone trying to get a load moved out. I'd be interested.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

TT, count me in as well. I've always thought the barter system got a bad wrap and I've been very successful bartering for things in the past. 

Great idea... let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

This is some really great positive feedback. Thanks for all the replies and offers to help. I'm going to start on the site this weekend but it will take time so please be patient. You'll probably forget about it before I have it up and running. 

I talked to a web designer and told him what I wanted to do, and he said I'm going to have to lay to lay out some coin for the software I will need to get the features I want, but I can't see any other way to protect members. I'm thinking of putting my requirements up on one of those bid sites. I did that one time and had success with it. 

Be thinking of this concern I have and se if you can offer any suggestions on how to overcome it, maybe the guy I talked to is wrong and we can come up with a solution so I don't have to fork over any significant dough. 

My main concern should be the obvious one which is that someone ships a box of wood to Toshi Yamakuri in Tokyo, but never receives the promised box of wood, or the 1972 90CC Honda carburetor float valve or whatever was agreed upon, in return. I had decided that once the two parties came to a mutually agreed upon value of the trade (all traded items must be agreed upon as having equal value for tax considerations and other reasons) that both parties would submit that amount to an escrow account I set up. Once both parties have signed for the merchandise (also an obvious requirement) then the escrow would be released in full. If someone didn't fulfill their end after a certain period of time then both deposits would be released to the member who's delivery was sighed for. But I see *way too many potential problems* with this so that idea is out. But I need ideas on how to make the trades as safe as possible for both parties.

There may not be any way to totally eliminate the risk. But one way I will minimize it to some extent is to have a grading or "reputation" system. I don't know how I'll set it up but the more frequency a member trades, and the better grades he gets from the member he traded with, the better his score. Kind of like eBay. New members will be limited to smaller trades until they establish themselves maybe. I don't want to run the place with an iron fist or have too many hurdles and hoops, but I also don't want people getting ripped off obviously, so we got to find a balance between risk & rules. Too much risk and it will flop. Too many onerous rules and it will flop. 

Another requirement I see as needed is that a trade cannot take place until good pictures are posted on the site of all the items. No email or PM pics, so it's all out in the open. Another potential problem is the scenario where someone agrees upon a trade with someone, but before it is finalized they see something they want more and enter into a trade for that. This would be a real bitter pill for the guy/gal that got dumped like a bad date. So that's another issue that needs addressing. The web guy I talked to said the software needed to automatically hide the images anytime two people enter into a discussion by clicking a "Offer" button or whatever. But what if the guy doesn't check the site for a week? 

I am also not going to charge any fees/dues/ etc. because that destroy's the whole point of the site. Being completely free also ensures members will not be motivated to do behind the scene transactions to avoid any fees etc. I guess it would be perfectly fine for member to trade without using the site once they established a good rapport with each other and had a great deal of items they wanted to trade for on an ongoing basis. Of course I'd rather it all be done on the site but I am a free-trader and liberty-minded guy to my core so I think it's cool when people have the liberty to trade freely without involving a 3rd party. :icon_cheesygrin: Not that any 3rd parties *would* be involved because the site is just a tool in the first place. 

I don't know it's a lot to consider. Any ideas? Scrap the whole thing before we even start? :laughing:






.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> . . . My main concern should be the obvious one which is that someone ships a box of wood to Toshi Yamakuri . . . . but never receives the promised box of wood . . . in return. . . .






Jeff! I promise yours is going out today!!!! Mrs. TT went bonkers over what you sent. So did I in fact we are arm wrestling over several of the pieces. 

Regards, Toshi Yamakuri. :laughing:





.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> Jeff! I promise yours is going out today!!!! Mrs. TT went bonkers over what you sent. So did I in fact we are arm wrestling over several of the pieces.
> 
> Regards, Toshi Yamakuri. :laughing:
> 
> ...


:laughing: Glad you liked it! The shop is a mess with about 8 projects going, but I still can't wait to check out some new wood :icon_smile:.


----------



## matero09 (Jul 16, 2010)

OK TT . I have a free hosting for this website.
I am 50% owner of http://www.ircdargentina.com.ar/.
And also free domain. Com.ar ......
Just tell me the name. This is free.

I love this idea. I hope it will.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Matero, 

That's a very generous offer. I already have the domain name and a free hosting site. The expense is not in the hosting or domain but in the scripts and codes for the software plug-ins I would need to have written, to get the customized functions needed on my site. 

I looked your ISP site over though and was impressed to discover your servers are in Missouri, and that you advertise 25/7/365 live customer service. Do any of your support techs speak English?

The reason I'm asking is because I need another website built (not related to the wood barter site) very similar to your woodturning site, but not even with as many features as what yours has. I do need a shopping cart also though. Did you build your woodturning site? 


.


----------



## matero09 (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes TT. We can do it. Sending maill pm.

Thank you.


----------



## Ella Menneau P. (Jun 7, 2009)

> But what if the guy doesn't check the site for a week?


Email notifications?


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> This is some really great positive feedback. Thanks for all the replies and offers to help. I'm going to start on the site this weekend but it will take time so please be patient. You'll probably forget about it before I have it up and running.
> 
> I talked to a web designer and told him what I wanted to do, and he said I'm going to have to lay to lay out some coin for the software I will need to get the features I want, but I can't see any other way to protect members. I'm thinking of putting my requirements up on one of those bid sites. I did that one time and had success with it.
> 
> ...


I would suggest avoiding any escrow situation that you hold responsibility for, too much management requirement and too much at stake if a member decides to start suing another member, or worse, you. I hate playing the "fear litigation" card, but unless you want to make this a viable business, I'd avoid anything that gives you more responsibility than "introducing the two parties involved".

As for how to avoid people getting screwed, I think the grading/feedback system is actually quite effective at keeping most people honest. The hard part will be limiting it to bartering instead of people trying to use the site as a source of revenue.

I think the likelihood of "dumping" trades for something more appealing is certainly there but I wouldn't suspect it to be too bad unless membership is just enormous. That said, I guess that's kind of the goal though, isn't it?

I don't understand the need for "open" pics. If I have wood listed and someone contacts me and offers me ball bearings, why would anyone else need to care about the ball bearings? Or are you trying to give other members the opportunity to make competing and counter-offers?

My biggest questions would be how someone would search for a particular thing? IE just keyword searches based on post text or will there be some sort of database backing this thing where I can fill in some information such as BF, or size, species, what I'm looking for in return etc etc. Lots of search possibilities to choose from if you have a robust backend.

With that, I'm wondering what specifically you requested that a webmaster suggested spending any significant money on the software itself. Most functions you can get in a website can be had for free, be it database functions or other... assuming you're not looking at hosting everything on a Windows machine. Mind if I ask specifically what was recommended, software wise?


----------



## matero09 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hello mate!. You can talk [email protected] 
If my partner speaks little English. and daughter talk more.
No problem. tell me you need. sure we can understand.
Talk it takes to , Wood Bartering.

Now we can answer.


----------



## fromthehills (Aug 21, 2010)

The wood easiest for me to get hold of is Pinion, Juniper, and beetle kill pine. All beautiful soft woods. Funny, I don't think much about them, but makes sense, I have a buddy from Ohio, that wondered why I was going ape over some weathered oak. He said it looked like good firewood, of course, the wood around here is good firewood, to me.

I have to go down to Texas, my mom has a big ash down there I need to cut down. Gotta figure out the rules for transporting it. Does it have to be milled? Bucked and split?


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

*wood trading??*



TexasTimbers said:


> Matero,
> 
> That's a very generous offer. I already have the domain name and a free hosting site. The expense is not in the hosting or domain but in the scripts and codes for the software plug-ins I would need to have written, to get the customized functions needed on my site.
> 
> ...


why not just keep it with-in the usa ?? Their are probly lot's of wood that's been found here in the usa that someone may want ? Burl slab's ect. That way take's less of a chance of getting riped off ? and i am sure i wouldn't trade wood oversea's and get into paper work and port and import charge's ect.And maybe storage? I used to import. More to it than some may want to get in or try and get out of? my take


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Del,

I have exported quite a bit, mostly the larger crates go to Italy and the species I export doesn't have any restrictions going out of the US or into the EU except for Phyto Stamps for pallets etc. but I got around that by shipping crates made only with engineered wood (1 1/8" plywood). In fact most of the EU import rules are pretty lax except for some known troublesome species. I've also traded for quite a bit too, all of it on a small scale i.e. USPS Priority Flat Rate and a few larger UPS boxes of it. USPS & UPS etc. never ask any questions about wood. I've yet to get ripped off by a single foreigner and I have traded many many times with them. You just have to use common sense. 

For example most everyone I've traded with thus far I was able to search out their activities on the internet and get a feel for them. For the ones I could not find online activity I used my gut feeling. There was only one guy that I stopped communicating with during our email trading because I got cold feet with hm for some reason. He didn't email me back and ask why I didn;t return his last email either, so maybe he got cold feet with me. Bottom line is I think there's as many crooks in the good 'ol US of A as there is in any other country. Some countries seem to have more obviously but for the most part I don't have a problem with foreigners. 


fromthehills,

Because of the EAB many states (all by now?) don't allow Ash firewood to be transported across their state line either in or out, but I don't know where the list would be. I also don't know what the rules are concerning other forms i.e. rough cut/KD etc. You could email the Texas Forestry Service or the forestry service in your state and find out though. 




.


----------



## Dean Miller (Jan 29, 2009)

I live close to the California coast. I chainsaw mill quite a bit of oak, nothing else around. Would love to trade for some of that plentiful eastern hardwoods.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

TT, that might be a good addition to the site... either a sticky that can post rules for import/export to various countries, or a section with rules and regulations regarding such.


----------



## woodduck99 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just wondering if this idea is still in the works.

It would be a shame if the potential problems were enough to shoot it down. I think the vast majority of woodworkers are honest and trusrworthy.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

woodduck99 said:


> . . . It would be a shame if the potential problems were enough to shoot it down . . . .


I don't like to rush things into production, that was the reason for the poll. 







.


----------



## matero09 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hola guys!!! long time... any new for * Wood Bartering?*


----------



## sketel (Sep 15, 2010)

I would be interested in trading pine for central american exotics. Most of the high end furniture is made out of pine down there and honduran mahogany is dirt cheap so it seems like that would be a win win situation. I don't know how hard it is to find CITES certified mahogany though so maybe it would be better to stick with other hardwoods. 

Is your site up and running?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

matero09 said:


> Hola guys!!! long time... any new for * Wood Bartering?*


Hola Matero. It's coming together. We Texans are reputed to be slow in our ways. I regret to inform you that it is true. But if you have wood you would like to trade please feel free to use this thread as beta. In fact let's do exactly that! 

I have wood to trade right now -who's game? We'll take it to the permanent site when the Texan gets off his ass. 





.


----------



## sketel (Sep 15, 2010)

Texas timbers, I actually have in-laws and friends in different regions of Nicaragua so I'm mainly looking for help in figuring out shipping.

What has been the best way to package and ship things? I read you use plywood crates, what size do you ship? I am looking to get some door material so have you ever shipped any 7' crates? What is the longest package you have sent overseas? Do you wrap your wood in plastic to discourage changes in MC while in transit? 

Thanks for any help


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

matero09 said:


> Hola guys!!! long time... any new for * Wood Bartering?*



Thought I'd throw this in. I once traded 12/4 Mahogany for a table saw. I guess that's bartering.












 









.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

sketel, 

The crates I ship are are a function of the amount of wood ordered. The largest one I have shipped was 12 feet long, and I can't recall the exact width and height off the top of my head but it was within a few inches of 24" tall and 36" wide. 

I ship the crates through an export company based at DFW Airport now, but the first one I did it all myself. It was a good learning experience but it's best to use an export agent because they do it everyday and a good one will look out for your interests. They do all the paperwork and even send a truck to pick the crate up at your warehouse. All I ever do is meet the truck out at the road with it strapped to my forks and shove it in their truck. Crates I've shipped have cost between $600 and $1200 depending on the weight and size - and all crates that size have gone to Europe thus far. 

You must use 100% engineered wood to build your crate including the frame members and the skids too. Any solid wood you use must have a phtyo stamp which, though not all that difficult to get, it's just a lot easier to use plywood. I use 1 1/8" plywood for the frame (basically just cleats in the corners) and depending on the size of the crate I'll use 3/4" to 1 1/8" for the crate itself. I double stack and screw together 1 1/8" thick x 3" wide plywood strips for the skids and glue and screw them to each other and to the bottom. I glue the skids because they take a lot of abuse and I don't want them getting ripped off the bottom by forklift drivers in a hurry. 

That's just how I do it. You can also buy ready-made pallets that already have phyto stamps on them if you need pallets. I suppose you could also build pallets from plywood but I just don't like that idea. 

For my wood barter idea I envision smaller quantities of wood being traded for the most part. Amounts that will fit into USPS International Priority and Flat Rate boxes. The USPS will not ship internationally any other way except Priority or Express. I get a decent discount through UPS but they are still usually higher. And on top of that UPS often tags on another good bit of money on the other end before they let the recipient have their package. I think it has something to do with having to pay another courier to deliver the package unless it's right their in the metropolitan area where the UPS facility is but it's been so long since I used UPS internationally because they ticked me off by charging one of my customers another $30 something dollars (Canadian) to get their package. On top of that, most countries charge a VAT on the value of the contents. I plan on advising traders to send packages as gifts and mark the value very low. 

I need to research this a little more. Traders shouldn't have to pay a VAT on wood that's essentially a wash to begin with. They're agreeing to trade wood that they value equally anyway so it isn't like they are seeing any kind of increased inventory for their business or hobby. The whole point of barter is to trade something of value for something else that you both agree is of equal value. My silver half walker for your sack of flour. My Flame Boxelder for your fiddleback Frijolillo. Haha. We should talk about what kind of exotics you may have access to in Nicaragua. I've always found Mahogany boring but it certainly does have uses. I still have a little of it lying around but for furniture I prefer figured woods. 


I don't know if this was the kind info you're looking for or not. I tried to go to your website but it was down. I was interested to know your location. Your nearest international airport will have no shortage of export companies based right there at the airport. Look in your yellow pages or call the USDA office at that airport and ask them to give you several references of companies. They won't tell you which one they think is best I tried that. But they will give you a list of companies to chose from. My USDA agent did anyway. 







.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

cabinetman said:


> Thought I'd throw this in. I once traded 12/4 Mahogany for a table saw. I guess that's bartering.



It don't get no barter than that. Oh, that was bad. 






.


----------



## matero09 (Jul 16, 2010)

I send 5 pieces turned to Chicago from Entre Rios Argentina.
Send these as a gift for Correo Argentino, weighing 9 kg, cost
of 60 usd, no problem. It takes 10 days. / U.P.S or Fed-ex only 3 days
and cost 140 usd.


----------



## sketel (Sep 15, 2010)

Texas Timbers, this is exactly the info I am looking for. I always assumed shipping wood had to be a by the container load type of thing for it to work out so this is very exciting for me. 

As far as woods available from Nicaragua, there is cocobolo, blood wood, tamarindo, frijolillo, spanish ceder, jatoba, plantation teak, cumaru, nanciton, andiroba, purple heart, canary wood, partridge wood, rosewood and I'm sure there is more I'm not thinking of right now. 

As far as my website goes, I canceled my subscription with my host because of issues with their technical service and after spending so many hours building my first site, I haven't been able to motivate myself to get another one built. My closest international airport is Portland, OR so I'll follow your advice and get started by calling the USDA office at PDX.
Thank you much


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*here i am...*

why not just make it a section here?!?! we'll get new woodworkers to register here and it will be a lil safer...no?!?!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

TexasTimbers said:


> Hola Matero. It's coming together. We Texans are reputed to be slow in our ways. I regret to inform you that it is true. But if you have wood you would like to trade please feel free to use this thread as beta. In fact let's do exactly that!
> 
> I have wood to trade right now -who's game? We'll take it to the permanent site when the Texan gets off his ass.
> 
> ...


I guess you should send your stuff first since you admittedly are a little slow in your ways.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Well it hasn't even been a year and half and already there's something for you to at least look at. Nothing slow about me. :huh:

woodbarter.com

It's far from complete but we aren't promoting it yet. Feedback welcomed. 


.


----------



## matero09 (Jul 16, 2010)

I go for it mate !. thx for u big work, realy apreciate u time.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

matero09 said:


> I go for it mate !. thx for u big work, realy apreciate u time.


My pleasure. Glad you came back to take a peek. 





.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

being slow as molasses myself....Im in finally.....bring on the deals


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I joined this morn, looks like a really great site!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

Tom..you see that sweetgum? If I even had a hint one of mine looked like that I'd cut them all down...lol


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

lawrence said:


> Tom..you see that sweetgum? If I even had a hint one of mine looked like that I'd cut them all down...lol


I missed it... Went looking for it, didn't find it 

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

http://www.woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=62... that is some sweet wood


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

lawrence said:


> Tom..you see that sweetgum? If I even had a hint one of mine looked like that I'd cut them all down...lol


If I had a hint yours looked like that you'd wake up to a bunch of big holes in the ground. :laughing:





.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

lol...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

That is some nice stuff!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I think it's a great idea! 
Another venue for me to be mischievous. 
Unless someone pays me to go away.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2012)

Brink said:


> Unless someone pays me to go away.



I like you brink....:brows:


----------



## guitarman (Aug 8, 2013)

I would be very interested for sure. keep us posted . thanks for the idea.


----------

